# PV solar cells at near 1$ a watt, is it time to build one?



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi guys,
if this is already here some were, sorry. Please aim me.:dj:
SO Mother earth news latest magazine claimed that PV pannels were at $1 a watt, I dug into the one local company ( I'm in SW MN) and they have mono cystal 220 watt panels for $250 so pretty durn close for out here in the toollies Now, I know there are still other costs. the mounting and inverter, and instalation.
I have a house that runs almost perfectly East - West with a 45degree angled roof. So very close to the 42 deg or so it needs to be installed. 
I'm looking at a grid tied system to keep my bills lower. I'm thinking of 3kw to 5 kw or more if I can scrounge the money.
Anyone have current experiance or are working on a system like this right now?
Cheers,
Dutch


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/surveys/free-solar-panel-price-survey/

75-76 cents/watt

You can find Enphase M215 inverters for under $120 if you hunt a little.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks,
Any recomendations on mounting on standing seam roof?
Dutch


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep..... Unirac S-5 "mini" clips. Bolt right to the seams, no racking required. No penetration of roof. 

Make SURE you buy both parts.....the upper clamp, and the part that clamps to the roof seam....they are sold separate for some stupid reason. 











Small off grid system I put on a standing seam roof for a guy.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Dutch 106 said:


> Hi guys,
> if this is already here ....... Please aim me.:dj:



You need to read back thru 2-5 pages of this forum, there are LOTS of examples.

Here is one:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...nergy/523924-new-10kw-pv-system-neighbor.html

Also, go to: http://www.builditsolar.com/?gclid=CM_ukOTnlsECFdRaMgodKAwArw

Gary runs a great website with tons of free info.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Be carful using these. They may void the roofing manufacturers warranty and I've seen the uplift windload from these pull the metal off the roof. Some places/manufactures require a closer screw pattern for the metal because of it.

WWW



TnAndy said:


> Yep..... Unirac S-5 "mini" clips. Bolt right to the seams, no racking required. No penetration of roof.
> 
> Make SURE you buy both parts.....the upper clamp, and the part that clamps to the roof seam....they are sold separate for some stupid reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Are you sure you want to put panels on your roof up there is snow country. . .?????

In my snow belt area I only do post/ground mounted PV . . so that the snow can be brushed off the panels......


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Guys,
With that high an angle it shouldn't be that big a problem. Also who makes a reliable on grid inverter with them costing 1-3 grand for 3-5KW that would hurt to have it go out.
Any one used one of those aluminum squeeges on a long aluminium pole? Set up for snow removal.
And havn't you heard Minesota is the new Miami without the drug problem?
Just now Minesota has no incentive programs and I'm a disabled Vet so no income to offset taxs on. ANy other ideas guys I'm both cheap and broke! Hey that would make a good song title.
Cheers,
Dutch


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I use an 8' wooden pole with a soft brisstle brush, and it is a chore to reach the top of my PV racks which are at a 60'degree angle. 

There are no reliable "grid tie" inverters available for under $2000--- if you are using "battery backup"..
The Sunny Boys (inverters) grid direct are way more than $2000

Going with the Enphase type inverters is another way . . . .But . . if the grid goes down you then have equipment sitting there doing nothing. . .for you.

Yes it cost a buck to do it right


----------

